# St. Louis items found during pre-fall creek walk!



## CreekWalker (Sep 16, 2015)

Before the leaves fall and cover the creek bottom, I search a few of my favorite creeks. Today I found two St. Louis Missouri items, a silver shot glass marked: St. Louis 1904, the base is marked Quaduruple plate. Possible Worlds fair item?


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 16, 2015)

A few steps further, I turned over a group of bricks , the one I carried out was a marked: P.R.M & M, St. Louis MO. Glad I brought a backpack, it is heavy as a brick, alright! Next photo shows a few more of the items found, that jug was packed full to the top with mud! The two heartbreakers are a small town aqua straight arrow Coke and a Browns Essence of Jamaican Ginger,  Phila. Pa aqua med.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 16, 2015)

Jug was completely covered back in the spring creek walk, and if they roll out, most break on a down stream cobble stone! The ground was hard packed around it as luck would have it! Lastly picked up some late prehistoric flint and chert tools, very crude , but authentic , there is no natural flint or chert in west TN! These were brought in from middle TN and traded to the local native Americans for fresh water pearls or other trade goods. Good luck with your own creek walk or digs!


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 16, 2015)

The flint and chert tools.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 17, 2015)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks, sorry about the small pics, not much larger than thumb nail. Had the website size sitting on.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 17, 2015)

Couple of soda bottles found, Memphis HS coke, and an embossed Whistle from Chattanooga Tn, both nice!


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 17, 2015)

One not native to west TN, of the 100's of Coke bottles dug or found, this is the one and only Diamond Logo Coke!


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 17, 2015)

Cool finds! It is amazing you found that jug in one piece. That creek looks like a superb location to find bottles. If you ever find anything from FL I might could trade you some TN stuff. BTW, what type of insulator is that?


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 17, 2015)

The insulator is a two tone Petticoat with the 1893 patent date, thanks.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 17, 2015)

The insulator is a two tone Petticoat with the 1893 patent date. I found three jugs , who fared worse, all in multiple pieces, darn cobble stones.  I have walked this creek , twice yearly since the seventies, some years of light rain, no bank washing, just shards, and modern castaways. What make this outing different, heavy rains in the late spring and summer, with heavy bank washing and slope soil removal. So lots of good items exposed, but several broken during their trip drown stream. For a creek walkers , timing after rains and the ability to spot semi-hidden or muddied items, in the bank or under water, is the key to successful recovery.  thanks.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 5, 2015)

Got another Missouri brick cleaned of gunk and brick hard soil! Odd name, was their outsourcing in the 1900's?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 5, 2015)

I have that one and info on it somewhere. They had many kinds.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 5, 2015)

Very cool!  I have another clean soon, may be different! We had are own TN brick pits, in my county ,called  brick yard pond, most are red clay. Many were made pre-civil war by hand and wood molds. At the old plantation and antebellum homes, walkways were laid with these so-called slave bricks.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 6, 2015)

Up here it's mostly Illinois-Ohio stuff, but because of the availability of Southern clay, we get that too. If you don't want that brick, you know who (not me) might. It's better than my own example. What I like about Mex-R-Co bricks is the names of types of bricks-- Thor and Viking, for example-- they put out.  If the bricks have words on them, bring them back. If not, then line a fire-pit with them unless they don't withstand heat well. A small retaining wall might look nice, too.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 6, 2015)

I finished cleaning this one , pulled from the soak tank. I could make out the Bell trademark, and from St. Louis too! Has a base chip and a lip chip, but I love bottle research on these unknown to me finds![attachment=10-6-15 008.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 6, 2015)

This is the complete bottle, CREEK FOUND and creek damaged! And other old St. Louis bottle with a lip chip in the second photo, HIGHLAND BOTTLING CO. SUCESSOR TO LEONARD & CO.  [attachment=10-6-15 010c.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 7, 2015)

This is the last two bricks, cleaned up, bottom one is a Viking, top is a A.P. Green. The A.P. Green has S.M. Letters[attachment=10-7-15 002a.JPG] are still caked up in dirt. St. Louis, Mo. made?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 8, 2015)

The Empire is nearly identical to one I had-- except mine said D. P.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 10, 2015)

really like the bell bottle , has good embossing .


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks, I've got a 10 year old newby digger and collector to give the Bell bottle . After I smooth the sharp edges on the scotch brite wheel. He loves 100 year old bottles!


----------

